# TOO SEXY!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Combat finally got a REAL harness. And after trying to eat it for about five minutes he settled into it and walked around without a problem. But HOT DAMN he looks sexy in this thing!

My almost all growd up sexy SEXY boy. (Steph and Jeff I so love you guys for him)
(there was s smudge on the lens on some of them, sorry)
































I am not amused with your flashy box woman!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah he is the shizzznit....looks great!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Combat is a SEXY boy!!!!!!!!

Lovin the silver on him, and you are more than welcome! We are so happy that you enjoy him so much and that you are such a good home for him.

Stephanie


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow that is one sexy guy!  that is a good harness too... nice i cant wait to see him pulling some weight at comps!!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Oooh, he is a sexy boy! That harness and collar look great on him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! I was just commenting on his new harness in my pic thread lol.. Glad you put some pics up so we could see the whole thing. Looks great! You buy that or make it?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't make harnesses  Its from

Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!

Thanks for the comments all I will pass them along hehe


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He looks GREAT as usual. I love that dog!!!! I like the harness on him. Mate black with silver just like a classic hot rod!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

he's one handsome fella.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone ever notice his eyes? Its like bedlam is the paparazzi, and he just is getting board cause he know hes the shit lol..I have a feeling he gets followed around more with that camera then we see:rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is sooooo one of my favorites on the site, he is SO gorgeous. i would eat him up =] (nicely.... of course >> <<)

Seriously, though... he is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

DAAAAAAAMN combat looks AMAZING!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very handsome in the harness


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

DAAAAAAMMMMMM!!! HES LOOKING GOOD IN THAT HARNESS.....HE SO SUIT SILVER..HEHE...


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Combat looks awsome in that silver harness, i cant wait to see him pulling some weight. Thanks for sharing Christy, and i love the dedication you have for this breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a family site BedlamBully..... You can't post provacative pix like these! LOL Looking good yo!


----------

